# who can partake?



## Preach (Feb 1, 2005)

What do you believe is the Scriptural view regarding who is eligible to partake the Lord's Supper:
Possible options (add more if you think of them):
1) Closed communion(only members of that local congrgation-this way the pastors know who is partaking and can implement church discipline if necessary.
2)close communion (any like minded sister church that has Scripturally baptised the person and that person has confessed faith)
3) open communion(any professing Christian)


----------



## TimV (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm new here and I suspect the subject has been beaten to death, but for my 2 cents I would take it logically. If the Lord's Supper is our Passover, which I think to be the case, then who participated in Passover? Basically everyone present, whether family or guest, that understood what was going on. Read again the description and rules in the OT and ask yourself how Christ fulfilled the particulars of the ceremony.

Just an idea.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 16, 2005)

Tim,
You write:


> whether family or guest, that understood what was going on.



I assume you refer to the covenantal family members whom are able to examine themselves?


----------



## gwine (Feb 16, 2005)

> If the Lord's Supper is our Passover, which I think to be the case, then who participated in Passover?



Exodus chapter 12

43 And the LORD said to Moses and Aaron, "This is the statute of the Passover: no foreigner shall eat of it,

44 but every slave that is bought for money may eat of it after you have circumcised him. 

45 No foreigner or hired servant may eat of it.


----------

